# My 86 Stanza: Gradually dies hot, kind of like overheat but not... then fine, & rpeat



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

*My 86 Stanza: Gradually dies hot, kind of like overheat but not... then fine, & rpeat*

Hello! I have been driving my nice 1986 Nissan Stanza for about a month now. (5-speed.)I LOVE it! I have also been wondering why it does some of the things that it does. 

Firstly: WHAT KIND OF ENGINE DO I HAVE? (Please don't say "4-cylinder" I want to know the Engine Code! My 1989 240SX has departed, and that is NOT a KA24E in the Stanza...) Please let me know, Thank you. (And why does it have -8- Spark Plugs?) 

Now, onto the behavior: My car will start, and run. Fine. No isues. Now, the car is running for about 30 minutes... the idle will get rough, and start to sputter, when the car is at a light, r not moving. i will tap the gas, and when it "acts up," I'll get a "Sputter" that makes me think the engine si going to DIE, *instead of smoothly accelerate in its RPMs) unless i FLOOR it, and the RPMs race, and I let off the clutch, and my car continues moving. Eventually, the car WILL die out with rough RPMs. 

Now, what there is NOT: 
- Smoke
- Overheating (although it does get hot, and my fan comes on intermittently)
- Smell of antifreeze *** I believe i do NOT have a Blown Head Gasket, it would be OBVIOUS! (Sweet smoky startup, pouring smoke, losing antifreeze, watery oil, and "Dijon Mustard" in my Radiator cap. NONE of these things occur, and I have NEVER experienced the loss of power just before an engine shuts off during an overheat... i turned my car off when it got hot, before that engine-killer stage... 3 seconds after smoke from radiator. I want to flush that.)
- Good fuel economy ** My car uses a lot of gas.. I get about 100 miles to every 5 gallons. 

Also: 
- My car needs a tune-up. 
-My radiator fan does not act as it is supposed to, butit DOES come on; when it wants.

We think it is a dirty Fuel Filter. 

Also... after it shuts off and sputters to a stop, when it sits for about 5 minutres, it will strt fine... sometimes with a "low batteyr" type of start-up... and the longer it sits after that point, the longer it will run fine, without me having to gas it in neutral to avioid a stall.

Please let me know some suggestions and issues of the Stanza. thank You for your help!!!


----------

